# Guitar stores in Calgary...open on sunday?



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

So what are some guitar stores in Calgary that are open on Sundays? I'm not too familiar with all the stores in Calgary (I'm from Red Deer). Im looking to play a few guitars that we don't have in the stores here in Red Deer. Thanks for any help you can give me!

:wave:


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

There are 2 that I know of. Guitarworks on 16th Ave NW and Vintage Music on 14th St NW are open on Sundays. Call for their hours. I think Music Centre Canada on Macleod Tr S is also open Sundays.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Axe Music on Blackfoot is open Sundays.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!

I will check them out!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Open Sundays*

OK OK I shouldn't blow my horn, but if I don't who will? Here I am, The Acoustic Guitar, with the best selection of handmade guitars west of Toronto and I am available on Sundays in Calgary. Go ahead! E-mail me. set up an appointment!


----------

